# Jury duty



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a I got a notice been picked for jury duty United States District Court Harrisburg Pennsylvania. They give you a form to fill out need sent back in 10 days. I have done jury duty twice with the county because it's almost impossible anymore to get out of it they just Hound you to death until you serve. Has anyone ever been called at the state level and I'm wondering is it easy to get out of?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Has anyone ever been called at the state level and I'm wondering is it easy to get out of?


Tell them you voted for Trump? 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

One thing I forgot to add it surprised me that they do not give you the date for a trial like the county does ..They say in the letter you would be on call for jury duty for the entire month of March 2019.. they say your time of service begins when the trial begins and ends when the trial is over


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Tell them you voted for Trump?
> 
> Larry


LOL


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was called for Federal jury duty back in the 70's. I was on call for a month had to travel to downtown Dallas & attend their indoctrination then watch films on how to be a "good jury member" & told if selected to serve I must wear a suit coat & neck tie. If I didn't wear my own coat & tie they would be provided procured from their coat closet. If I had it to do over again I'd throw the ""little government questionnaire in file 13""!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Has anyone ever been called at the state level and I'm wondering is it easy to get out of?


It can be.....just depends on how you answer their questions. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I was selected for district court in Harrisburg a few years ago, and just like you said you're on call for a month. They'll call you in for a specific day for possible selection for the cases they are reviewing that day. If you get selected, you'll be back for the trial. If you don't, as it was explained to me, you won't get called in for selection a second time during your 'on call' month.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> It can be.....just depends on how you answer their questions.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 you bet Mike known fact that's what I'm trying to decide right now ,what to put down on the paper. I would not mind serving and doing my duty but if the trial went for a long time that would be Mighty on handy for our dairy farm.. my wife's cousin a couple of years back was called for jury duty up at the state capitol ,he had a small machine shop with two full-time employees. He thought a couple days wouldn't hurt see what the guys could get done without him.. the whole trial went three weeks ,,the last week they kept him overnight.. it was really hard on his business.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have served on Federal, County twice and Small Claims two or three times. All over 35 years ago. Got notice about two weeks ago and have very good friend who is an attorney and he said you will end up just sitting. So I had recently turned 65 and called and was excused. Boy was I impressed, message was something like if you are 65 or over and wish to be excused press #1 and then message came on and said you are excused. Unless my phone number was recorded no way do they know who called. As has been said would be glad to serve most of or even a week if you could depend on that.

At least here, higher up the ladder better organized the court is. At same time when I served years ago if you were self employed small operation they tried to work with the person. Here it was best and talk with a person in the office and explain your situation and ask could you be excused.

Once during middle of August and remember we have Myrtle Beach, right popular tourist beach and the season then dropped off heavy after Labor Day. Judge was postpone one after another who worked in the tourist business till this young lady who sold drinks at some large hotel pool that was dressed to work at the pool that day stood. Still remember him telling her you will be seated. A gentleman in the jury gave her his dress coat, AC was really set low. Next day she showed up dress properly and then on the morning of Wednesday she showed up again dressed proper and first thing he called her to the bench and dismissed her for jury duty. Sure made a good point.

So do not show up as you walked out the barn. lol


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The best bet in voir dire is to get excused by the judge by answering the questions HONESTLY. There will be a specific pool of general questions and some specific to the case being interviewed-for. IE, the Judge may ask "Is there anything that may prohibit you from ..." and your HONEST answer may be "Your Honor, I own a dairy farm and am not sure that I would be able to concentrate on the case, but instead may find myself worrying about frozen water lines; if a day-in-court were to run long, I am sure I would not be able to concentrate given that I would be worrying about the milking and feeded that was needing to be done while I was serving my duty. Your Honor, I understand, but my animals do not...they only know that they are hungry and uncomfortably full of milk."

Let's face it, that WOULD be an honest answer if your were a diary farmer and the Judge may excuse you for cause. Next, the attorney for each side get to argue to get you excused for cause... If (generally during the judge's general questions specific to the case at-hand) the judge asks something such as "Do you know any of the people involved (after a witness-list of people is divulged)"; If you know one or multiple, the Judge will further inquire, as to each, if there is anything about them that would cause/prohibit you from giving weight to the testimony based upon your prior knowledge of the person. If there is...SAY SO. If a criminal trial, the judge will ask if you would tend to give more weight to a law-enforcement-person's testimony. If you would believe a cop over Joe Shit the Rag Man, then SAY SO. Being honest may get you let-go by the judge; if not, you're still not sunk.

Each attorney gets to argue (in chambers) as to why they think a juror should be excused for cause; if the judge agrees, you're gone.

THEN, there's another chance...each attorney (or each side) gets x-amount of peremptory challenges (7 in a felony trial here, I think) that they can use to get rid of a juror without cause.

The above is only if you get selected as a potential juror for a specific trial. Getting your name off of the jury pool for consideration is a little tougher; you're probably going to lose a day, but maybe not a week or nine.

If you are excused for cause, the probability of you being selected for jury trial in a couple of years is greatly diminished.

Mark


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Got summoned last year to a federal jury. Drove to Atlanta and sat through all the orientation. They said it was going to last 6-8 months. That afternoon, they began calling out the alternate jurors (i.e., if one of the regular jurors leaves the jury, such as moving to another state, they would call an alternate in.). I was the first name called to be an alternate juror. Best I could tell, everything was chosen by random number.

Lot of folks went up that morning to talk to the judge to be excused - probably about half were successful. One young fellow I was talking to was an attorney, he felt certain he would be excused. Seemed as though the judge took delight in denying his request.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I got called to jury duty on a homicide case about 10 years ago. Case was going to court in May. Fortunately, the victim was from my little town of 500 and my mother new her mother fairly well and the defense didn’t think I would be a good fit on the jury.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I got called for Federal jury duty about 20 years ago went and they asked if anyone had a reason they couldn't set I told the judge I was self employed and had no other employees and he excused me I have never been called again to set on no jury


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Couple of things wish to add: sometimes we get terrible laws due to terrible jury decisions. You never know if a case might move through the courts to become law of the land. Think of the lawsuit affecting prayer in school or abortions. Second if there is a time of the year that would be better for you and you explain you are very willing to serve if it could be moved to that time frame think you will find being reschedule often is worked with. At least here your spouse's employment can come into play with some courts. I am insurance agent and my in laboratory management at local hospital. We neither are sort by such as DUI defense attorneys. Go figure.

It can be aggravating no doubt but...I rather know a jury made up of self employed people were sitting on any jury than so many others. (ie, federal politicians) They are use to making important decisions sometimes based upon the very basic of info.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I served on a jury several years ago when I was in Colorado; it was a theft case, and we did get the guy convicted, I don't remember if the judge let him off or not. I tried my best to get out of being on the jury.

Now Dad was on an attempted murder trial when I was in the 7th or 8th grade, the first jury was a hung jury. If it had not been for dad the guy would have got off. This guy said he could kill anyone, and when he stabbed the sheriff he bent the blade; if it had not been for the fact that he was a big guy it would have killed him. They had one juror that did not want to give the defendant a bad name, dad said that the he already had a bad name. If I remember right the guy was also an illegal. After spending hour upon hours the jury finally convicted him; then the judge went and let him go. Dad is still upset about that to this day, that was not right.


----------

